# Does High Heat And Aquarium Salt Treat Fin Rot ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

How much aquarium salt would be put in a 100 gallon tank ? What temperature should the water be ? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> How much aquarium salt would be put in a 100 gallon tank ? What temperature should the water be ? Thanks


1 tablespoon per 5g generally. As for temp 82 or so is good. Main thing is just keep up with water changes and do extra too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

fin rot is usually treated with maracyn 2


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Its been a month the little rhom has been in the tank and he still looks stressed out, I thought of setting up a hospital tank if I were to use the maracyn 2, but I don't wanna stress it more, My tank is at 86 degrees btw and I did a 25% water change yesterday, prior to the water change I dosed the tank with melafix for 7 days


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

has it had fin rot for a month? is it spreading at all or is it just at the very edges of the fins?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> has it had fin rot for a month? is it spreading at all or is it just at the very edges of the fins?


I've had it for about a month, It had the fin rot when I bought it, it hasn't been spreading, its only on his anal fin it looks like its been curled, here is the pic

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=189529


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine haven't had fin rot but they were biting each others fin. I guess they were more aggressive cause I had the temp up to 86. I lowered it down to 76 and I noticed that there fins grew back in less than a week without salt, just clean water. There were big chunks missing from the fins and a deep scratch from hitting the glass cover hard (there still kinda new to my tank. 3-7" Pirayas) In less than a week they were back to normal


----------

